# NYS cuts funding for anti-tobacco legislation



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Watching the news this evening, as Im sure many of you know the NYS budget is over 2 months behind. Emergency budgets are being passed every week to keep the government going and this week anti-tobacco legislation received a cut. I love this state, they shit on small businesses, bite the hand that feeds, cant even pass a budget, NYS is a big side show circus. Big victory for cigar and pipe smokers in NY and we didnt even have to do anything to obtain it :lol:

NYS government officials... we are all laughing at you, even NYS citizens.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Too bad they still have an increase in the cigar tax to 90% in the budget proposal. I can see this being a crushing blow to shops. I hear there are some B&M's upstate that are going to try and make some noise on this.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I just saw that on the news too, thatd probably be the end of shopping in local stores for me. NYS loves to **** small businesses.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Dread said:


> NYS government officials... we are all laughing at you, even NYS citizens.


_Especially_ NYS citizens.


----------

